# Is the EU/EURO just for losers?



## Prodi (15 Sep 2003)

Two headlines in today's paper.

Sweden massively rejects €
Estonia massivley endorses EU

Norway, UK, Sweden, Denmark all highly successful economies have either rejected the EU or its ridiculous currency and they are going from strenght to strength.

On the other hand countries like PIGS (Portugal Italy, Greece and Spain), Estonia, Slovenia, Poland and of course the greatest scrounger of the all, Eire, are all gushing in their enthusiasm.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Sep 2003)

*Norway, UK, Sweden, Denmark all highly successful economies*

Notwithstanding the recent global downturn and it's effects locally, Eire's economy is also highly successful over the past decade by any objective measurements.


----------



## daltonr (16 Sep 2003)

Certainly if I knoew then what I know now (which I should have), i'd be a lot slower to say yes to it.

The limits on borrowing and the lack of a distintion between capital borrowing and day to day borrowing is a very serious problem.  We end paying way above the odds for infrastructure in an attempt to keep it off the books.

The fact that one or two of the larger countries can ignore the rules is a bit of a problem.

Our inability to control interest rates and currency value even if our economy is completely out of sync with the other countries, is not good.

I think our government saw the euro in the same way that we see the European Championships or the World Cup.  It was a matter of pride that we qualify and be one of the first movers, and damn the consequences.

Anyway, there's no chance of us getting out of it now so I suppose we'll make do.

-Rd


----------



## Tayge (18 Sep 2003)

*Prodi*

Hello Prodi. You wouldn't be one of the Northern Prodi's by any chance?


----------



## Prodi (23 Sep 2003)

*Let's do a runner*

I see Latvia are the latest lame duck to vote a massive "gimme, gimme" to the EU.

I also note that by 2007 Ireland will be expected to pay into the EU!!!  I presume by that time we will have discovered that, after all, our Constitution makes membership of the EU illegal. :lol


----------



## Tommy (23 Sep 2003)

*Re: Let's do a runner*

Slovenia is by no means a lame duck economy. In fact they will become net contributors to the EU coffers as soon as they join up - ie before Ireland!


----------

